# Lighterlife



## lucy123 (May 23, 2012)

Hi

I would be interested to hear if anyone has actually tried and succeeded with the VLC Lighterlife diet.

I have read around it so do know quite a bit about it.

I would also like to hear if you have tried it and it didn't work for you.

Either post or pm would be good.


----------

